# Walmart Golds Gym Heavy Resistance Extra Long Bands



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I was in Walmart and typically they have the standard three pack with light medium and heavy bands. That is what I was planning to buy. I use the light resistance rubber for pouch ties. It works very well. The medium I usually triple up for bands and the heavy I shoot single or double.

However today I noticed they were selling a pack of just one 6 foot long heavy green rubber. The green is such a cool color I had to buy it.

It feels about on par with thera silver thickness.

I cut the bands to 9 inches .. which for my draw was just a tad too long. But I will trim.




























How cool do those look on the green Scout!?

They seem to shoot well. I couldn't shoot them too much as it was dark. They were $7 which is kind of a bummer because the three pack was $8 ... but .. I had to have the green!


----------



## Suffolkslingshots (Jun 30, 2014)

They look good.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

You're right, very cool on your Scout!


----------



## El Xavi (Apr 12, 2014)

i like it!


----------



## SonoftheRepublic (Jul 3, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Nice color on the scout.


----------



## Peter Recuas (Mar 6, 2014)

Excellent recommendation, I want dawn to go W and see if they sell it in Mex


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

These bands work great, I cut them 1 to 3/4 taper at 9 inch relaxed length, shooting cat eye marbles, takes all small game I have gone after.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

I think it came out great! Nice job on those bands.


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

Hey natural fork, you compared the green asidside by side with the red? I feel like the red is actually a harder pull, is it just me?


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

ChapmanHands said:


> Hey natural fork, you compared the green asidside by side with the red? I feel like the red is actually a harder pull, is it just me?


The Green and Red (c'mon... it's pink) are both the same thickness as TB Silver (0.021")


----------



## fsimpson (May 13, 2014)

like walmart green a lot . it`s not as powerful as theraband gold buts its deceptively fast for such a easy pull . and cheap and

easily available . seems to work best for me at about 8 inches x 1/2 inch with bbs , .25 to 3/8 steel (lighter ammo) . just finished

out one of eric`s `metbro ` unishots with rose wood scales , and walmart green . works great ! it`ll put a 1/4 steel ball

through a thin catalog , or a nice dent in a steel can .-------frank


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

M.J said:


> ChapmanHands said:
> 
> 
> > Hey natural fork, you compared the green asidside by side with the red? I feel like the red is actually a harder pull, is it just me?
> ...


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

I don't know mj, mine looks pretty red, one of us must be color blind lol. So I would actually be better off buying the three pack then, I love the green color but in the three pack I get a green equivalent, a weaker blue and the purple works amazing for pouch ties. I usually but one pack of each every time I go to Walmart


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

ChapmanHands said:


> I don't know mj, mine looks pretty red, one of us must be color blind lol. So I would actually be better off buying the three pack then, I love the green color but in the three pack I get a green equivalent, a weaker blue and the purple works amazing for pouch ties. I usually but one pack of each every time I go to Walmart


Yea ... the multi pack seems to be the way to go. Not sure why one band (while it is a foot longer) is the same price as three. Hell ... even the very thin stuff with 3-4 layers is pretty fast.


----------



## namazu (Jul 18, 2014)

Since decoving a local soarce for rubber for flatbands ,all i can say to the one who started this thread is thankyou. Ilove this stuff if this all i use im ok with it . Performance is great for my shooting needs. Ordered tbg from amazon fhey sent may a roll of natural laytex looks good to but i didnt get what i ordered. Now i just go walmart.


----------

